# Riki, the HRI Volunteer Recruiter wants you!



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

Riki wants you to make the call!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*or your email....*

Okay, so Riki's hu-mom is a little out of touch with modern conveniences...but he looks so cute with the pink phone! Actually go to the HRI website here and sign up today.

http://www.havaneserescue.com/applications/volunteer-registration


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Aww Riki, I would love to talk to you on your little pink phone but we filled out the form online instead.:biggrin1:

You're doing a great job recruiting!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I am just waiting for my home visit to able to foster. In the meantime, I have joined the HRI Geek Squad.

There are lots of ways to help if you cannot be a foster. Check out LInda and RIki's link.


----------

